# finally got new skiddy in



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

just had my newholland l225 delivered to my shop . Cannot wait to play with it tomarrow


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

No pix so you didn't get one!


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

that is not what my check book said


----------



## contractor078 (Dec 23, 2009)

Must be that new advanced technology the military is using invisible....


----------



## classiclawncare (Jan 6, 2010)

pics
This thread is useless without


----------



## Spucel (Feb 6, 2011)

grandview;1382168 said:


> No pix so you didn't get one!


:laughing:Haha!:laughing: I wanna see! I wanna see!:bluebounc


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

contractor078;1382954 said:


> Must be that new advanced technology the military is using invisible....


It is a new holland feature so that theives can't steal if off the lot if they can't find it. :laughing:


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

I will get pics today its pretty


----------



## plowfever (Nov 2, 2010)

I just got a 220 and love it! I am sure you will love yours as well. Why did you choose New Holland over the other brands?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Time to close this one down, no pics......I call BS.

closed.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I think we may have a crime seen here.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

proof, PROOF!!! where are the pictures???


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

having trouble uploading picks will have soon. As for y I choose newholland is I own a jd8875 witch is a newholland and it is a bear. The smoothness and visibility of it is great I demoed a johndeere, mustang and a bobcat and no one could compare in my opinion. The machine is a 225 with cab heat air hydrolic coupler 78" bucket heated seat turn signals 2 speed radio and severe duty tires


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

anyone having trouble uploading pics?


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

You'll love the 2 speed and hydro mount plate if you have't had them yet. When I orded my newest one ( 07 seems old now) I opted for those and they are great !!!

,shaun


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

my old machine is a 2 speed would not buy one with out it


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

lawnboy2121;1384076 said:


> anyone having trouble uploading pics?


The old,"I'm having trouble uploading pixs" story!


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

I am working on it


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

lawnboy2121;1384113 said:


> I am working on it


Do you tell your wife that to?:laughing:


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

took me 2 months to get it and a lot of dealer issues to the point of newholland extended my warranty for another year for free and a few add ons also


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

u guys r funny its killing me not to be able to post a pic of the machine


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Just in case you forgot what it looks like.


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

that looks like it but I have the severe duty tires on mine


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

lawnboy2121;1384142 said:


> that looks like it but I have the severe duty tires on mine


Lets see the pixs of these alleged heavy duty tires.:laughing:


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

it might be quicker if u drive to my shop to see it then me trying to get pics posted cannot get them to load out of my pics keeps saying upload failed


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

File is to big,resize them.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

careful resizing, this could happen


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

1olddogtwo;1384189 said:


> careful resizing, this could happen


:laughing:


----------



## Spucel (Feb 6, 2011)

grandview;1384136 said:


> Just in case you forgot what it looks like.


What does something like this run?? payup



1olddogtwo;1384189 said:


> careful resizing, this could happen


HAHA! :laughing:


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Spucel;1384248 said:


> What does something like this run?? payup
> 
> HAHA! :laughing:


Runs pretty fast because he can't get a pix of it!


----------



## Spucel (Feb 6, 2011)

grandview;1384255 said:


> Runs pretty fast because he can't get a pix of it!


Nice. Let me rephrase that....How much does one of these cost?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Spucel;1384265 said:


> Nice. Let me rephrase that....How much does one of these cost?


Must of been a lot,he had to sell his camera to buy it.payup


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

*here is a pic I think*


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

holy crap it worked see i told u i got one and its shiney


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

nothing there


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

not even twice


----------



## Spucel (Feb 6, 2011)

Looks good!!!


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

did the pic come up


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

yea, looks good, is that a case in the background

how much coin that cost you and what tyope of pusher going on it?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

How do we know it's yours?


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

thats my johndeere 8875 behind it and a kubota 7800 behind that. I have an 8 ft fisher plow that I made into a pusher its 36" high and 40" deep sides with a steel trip edge


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

I paid 40k for it and yes they r my trucks behind them in my yard at my shop in my town in my state


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Guess this thread can be closed now.all the fun is gone!


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

sorry I can run a machine not a computer it takes me awhile and a lot of swearing to do stuff like this


----------



## mpgall26 (Aug 19, 2011)

Curious about pricing. I just saw a 220 (2speed) from new holland for $399/mo 36 mo lease and it perked my interest.


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

I bought mine out right didnt lease it the 220 is a medium frame machine and the 225 is a large frame dont know the lease price on the larger ones. I never leased a machine . They seem to be one hell of a machine great visibility and quiet and a kicken heater


----------

